# Smaland/Eksjö/Raklangen



## arnichris (4. April 2012)

Hallo liebe Foris!


So, Schwedenurlaub ist gebucht - es geht vom 18.08.-01.09.2012 nach Schweden. Genauer von Smaland, ca. 40 km nördlich von Eksjö an den ca. 5 km langen Raklangen. Haben da ein kleines Ferienhäuschen mit Ruderboot direkt am See.


So nun zu meinen Fragen:

Vllt. kennt ja jemand die Gegen und kennt vllt. sogar den See an sich. Dieser soll laut Besitzer einen sehr guten Raubfischbestand an Zandern, Hechten und Barschen haben. Diese sollen zu beachtlichen Größen gewachsen sein.

Gibt es in direkter Nähe noch DEN ultimativen Zander-Hotspot und wie weit liegt der ungefähr weg?
Evtl. Ruskensee?


Gibt es sonst noch ein/e „Naturschauspiel" bzw. Sehenswürdigkeit in der Nähe das man gesehen haben muss?

Die Gewichtung des Urlaubs liegt auf ca. 40 Prozent Angeln und 60 Prozent FreundinLand erkunden.


Danke schonmal im Voraus!

MfG Chris​


----------



## BigToni (4. April 2012)

*AW: Smaland/Eksjö/Raklangen*

Hi,

den See kenn ich leider nicht, aber in der Gegend war ich schon mal. Die Schlucht Skurugata fanden wir nicht schlecht und die war nicht weit von Eskjö. Auf http://www.jonkoping.de/jonkoping-schweden-freizeit.html steht was dazu. 

Im September warten wir dann auf nen Bericht über den Raklangen.

Gruß,

BigToni


----------



## arnichris (4. April 2012)

*AW: Smaland/Eksjö/Raklangen*

Bericht wirds geben - damit es aber was zu berichten gibt bräuchte ich noch einige Tipps zu evtl. Hotspots und Ködern zum Zanderangeln 

Sind dort z.B. Köderfische relativ leicht zu fangen? Oder tut man sich hart?
Würde z.B. tagsüber gerne aktiv Spinnfischen und Abends aufm Bootssteg am Ferienhaus mit Köderfisch und Pose passiv fischen...

Danke Toni für die Tipps!


----------



## BigToni (15. April 2012)

*AW: Smaland/Eksjö/Raklangen*

Hi,

da wo wir bisher geangelt haben ging das mit den Köderfischen an sich ganz gut wenn wir welche gebraucht haben. Auf Wurm (am besten schöner roter Mistwurm) und mit Maden, bewaffnet mit ner Stippe mit sehr leichtem Zeug ging das gerade Abends vom Steg so 18 bis 20 Uhr rum sehr schnell. Wenn man erstmal die richtige Stelle gefunden hat kehrt man einfach bei Bedarf jeden Abend für eine Weile dahin zurück. 

Andere finden das wieder zu umständlich und bringen sich zum Teil sogar Zeug aus Deutschland mit, zur Not tuts auch eingefroren, wobei ich die Sache etwas entspannter sehe, soll ja schließlich auch Urlaub sein. Zudem kann sich ja Notfalls auch die Freundin ans Fangen von Köderfischen machen.

Deine Strategie mit tagsüber Spinnfischen und Abend vom Steg mit Köderfisch klingt ok, ich würds aber auch Abend mal mit dem Boot probieren.

Vielleicht findet sich ja hier noch einer der spezifisch was zum Raklangen sagen kann.

Viel Glück.

BigToni


----------



## BigToni (15. April 2012)

*AW: Smaland/Eksjö/Raklangen*

Hab nochmal eben schnell geschaut und hier im Forum gibt's schon so einige Berichte die auch kurz auf den Raklangen eingehen. Schau z.B. mal hier 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=208643&page=3

und such auf der Seite mal nach Raklangen dann steigst du direkt an der richtigen Stelle ein. Eigentlich findest du in dem Thread fast alles was du brauchst.

BigToni


----------



## Lenkers (15. April 2012)

*AW: Smaland/Eksjö/Raklangen*

hej Chris,
ich habe mir den oben verlinkten Bericht denn auch mal durch gelesen. Typischer småländischer See also.
Wenn Du es gezielt auf Zander abgesehen hast, dann würde ich Dir empfehlen den See gegen Abend auf Futterfischschwärme ab zu suchen - vornehmlich Ukelei (Löja) sind bei den Zandern sehr begehrt.
Hast Du die Ukels gefunden, findest Du auch die Zander (Gös).

hejdå und einen schönen Urlaub.
TL Lenker

P.S. vergesst bloß vor lauter fischen die vielen Pilze nicht!!!

Nachtrag: Köderwahl... schlanke Gummis um 8-10cm in weiß bis braun + Faulenzermethode


----------



## arnichris (16. April 2012)

*AW: Smaland/Eksjö/Raklangen*

Vielen Dank, jetzt hab ich schon einige Tipps zusammen - hoff es wird ein einigermaßen erfolgreicher und fisch-und pilzreicher Urlaub 
Uuuuund... meine Freundin würde gerne mal nen Elch in freier Natur sehen - ich bin mir da jedoch gar ned sooo sicher ob ich das auch wirkich will


----------



## Schwxdxnfxschxr (17. April 2012)

*AW: Smaland/Eksjö/Raklangen*

hej arnichris,
in dieser Jahreszeit sollte es mit Elchen auch in dieser Gegend durchaus gehen. Es gibt so manch kleine Ortschaften in den Wäldern, teilweise mit unbewohnten Häusern und natürlich auch verwilderten Gärten. Wenn sich darin vielleicht alte Obstbäume befinden wo noch ein Paar Äpfel dran hängen, ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit auf Elchsichtung sehr groß. Das funktioniert nicht nur in der Dämmerung, sonder besonders am Vormittag, wenn es noch wie im Spätsommer üblich noch kalt und neblig ist. Ich habe das schon sehr oft erlebt und auch gezielt solche Stellen unter Beobachtung genommen. In fast allen Fällen waren es Elchkühe mit ihren jährigen und vorjährigen Sprößlingen. Die Elchbullen sind Einzelgänger und seltener zu sehen, aber wenn doch mal ist etwas Vorsicht geboten. Die sind sich ihrer Stärke und Größe bewußt. Eine geeignete Stelle für Elchbeobachtungen sind auch noch flache Randbereiche von Seen, in welchen ein bestimmte Art Wasserpflanzen vorhanden sind. Als Angler, welcher bereits am frühen Morgen im Boot sitzt und sich entsprechend ruhig auf dem Gewässer verhält, gibt es auch hier Möglichkeiten.
Gruß und viel Glück Schwefi


----------



## arnichris (17. April 2012)

*AW: Smaland/Eksjö/Raklangen*

Sehr gut, da bin ich ja dann mal gespannt auf die Elche - vllt. haben wir ja das Glück welche hautnah sehen zu dürfen!
Das wär der Traum meiner Freundin.

Freu mich schon soooo auf den Urlaub!


----------



## hajobu (17. April 2012)

*AW: Smaland/Eksjö/Raklangen*

immer schön Aufmerksam sein, meistens sieht man Elche, wenn man überhaupt garnicht daran denkt und damit rechnet, z.B. vom Auto aus auf dem Weg zum Einkaufen. Ist mir schon mehrmals passiert, man fährt und aus den Augenwinkeln sieht man, da war doch was braunes eben neben der Straße......Rückwärtsgang rein und siehe da, Elchkuh mit 2 Jungen im frisch aufgeforsteten Laubwald neben der Straße.


----------



## arnichris (17. April 2012)

*AW: Smaland/Eksjö/Raklangen*

Ich würds mir so für meine Freundin wünschen - und mir würd ich große Zander, Hechte und Barsche wünschen


----------



## arnichris (23. April 2012)

*AW: Smaland/Eksjö/Raklangen*

... also sollte noch jemand ein paar heiße Tipps zum Thema Raklangen und Umgebung haben dann bitte raus damit!

Aber bei allem "Fordern" will ich auch mal ein riesiges Lob aussprechen, echt toll was hier schon an Tipps und Tricks zu meinem Thread verraten wurden!
Vielen Dank, ihr seid spitze! #6


----------



## Schwxdxnfxschxr (24. April 2012)

*AW: Smaland/Eksjö/Raklangen*

hi arnichris,
ich hoffe, dass Du nach dem Urlaub auch Spitze bist und einen kleinen Bericht hier in diesem Trööt postest. All zu oft wird das immer 'vergessen'. Da ich mindestens einmal jährlich in Schweden bin, habe ich natürlich eigentlich viel mehr Infos parat, als ich hier schreibe. Ich habe mir das jedoch ganz schnell abgewöhnt, weil es nur Wenige gibt, die nach der anfänglichen Fragerei auch mal berichten, wie es denn gelaufen ist. Es ist keine Schande, wenn man sagen muss, dass es angelmässig wenig Erfolge gab. Die Gründe können so verschieden sein- meist ist es nicht Unvermögen. Und nochwas: es gab und gibt immer wieder mal gutgemeinte Wortmeldungen, die von anderen als falsch hingestellt werden (mir ist da ein user besonders in Erinnerung) - man kann unterschiedliche Erfahrungen machen und ein solches Forum lebt von der Vielfältigkeit. also immer zu..
Schwefi


----------



## arnichris (24. April 2012)

*AW: Smaland/Eksjö/Raklangen*

Lieber Schwedenfischer,

ich denke nicht dass du nach dem Urlaub enttäuscht sein wirst. 
Werde auf alle Fälle einen Bericht schreiben! Nur vllt. nicht gleich ungeduldig sein und am 5.9. oder so gleich auf nen umfangreichen Bericht hoffen 
Denk bis Ende September müsst es möglich sein, alle Erfahrungen und Erlebnisse einigermaßen zu ordnen und zu posten :vik:


----------



## BigToni (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Smaland/Eksjö/Raklangen*

Zu den Elchen:

Uns sind auf dem Weg zu der bereits erwähnten Schlucht Skurugata urplötzlich mehrere Elche über den Weg gelaufen. Also wie hier schon von anderen berichtet immer die Augen offen halten. Der Tipp mit den Apfelbäumen ist glaub ich auch sehr gut.


----------



## Schwxdxnfxschxr (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Smaland/Eksjö/Raklangen*

ich nochmal arnichris,
mir fällt gerade nochwas ein. Ich weiss natürlich nicht, ob an dem von Dir beangelten See folgende Wasserplanze vorkommt, aber vielleicht hilft das auch für die Elchschau.
In Flachbereichen (bis 1,5m) wächst in Süd- und Mittelschweden häufig Wasserknöterich. Fürchterlich, wenn man einen Wobbler darein platziert hat. Das ist das Zeug, welches im Sommer so eine Art Zahnbürstenblüte hat und dunkelgrüne schmale, lanzettliche Blätter, die meist Unterwasser an relativ kompakten Rhizomen hängen, in großen Flächen wächst. Wenn der Sommer relativ trocken ist und damit das Gras auf Lichtungen oder Wiesen nicht mehr so lecker, dann habe ich mehrfach beobachtet, dass besonders die alten Elchbullen diese Bereiche der Wasserplanzen aufsuchen und sich den Ranzen voll schlagen. In meinen Fällen war das stets morgens sehr zeitig, wenn Nebelbänke auf dem Wasser die Dämmerung ablößt. Ich bin eigentlich nicht so der Hardcoreangler, der um diese Zeit fischen geht, aber ich beobachte gern Tiere. Leider ist es mir noch nicht gelungen, schöne Bilder von solchen Szenarien zu machen, meine richtige Kamera (Nicon F1) ist dafür zu laut und die Digi nicht immer dabei. Vielleicht gelingt es Dir resp. Deiner Freundin. Bemerkenswert bei dieser Geschichte ist, dass die Elche zum Fressen sogar mit dem gesamten Kopf unter Wasser gehen. Offensichtlich können die die Ohren verschließen, Pferde würden ausflippen.
viel Glück
ich muss noch einige Woche arbeiten; Mitte September starte ich das nächste Mal
Gruß Schwefi


----------



## arnichris (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Smaland/Eksjö/Raklangen*

Das mit den Elchen klingt ja super... hoff wir sehen dann auch welche 

Hab mir da mal bezüglich der (Kunst-)Köder Gedanken gemacht.

Erstmal gleich vorab - sind Tauwürmer und Maden in Schweden an jeder Ecke zu bekommen oder eher schwieriger aufzutreiben? 

Am Künstködersortiment solls ned scheitern:

Hätte an folgende Köder gedacht (darf von euch Schwedenprofis gerne ergänzt werden oder widerlegt werden):

Wobbler:

Zalt 14 cm schwebend Farbe 39
Fox Rage Slick Stick Wobbler in Farbe Nightmare
Salmo Perch 12 DR Farbe Hot Perch
Rapala Husky Jerk (div. Farben)
Nils Master Dart Master (Farbe noch unschlüssig)
Dorade Drunk 

Gummi:

Kopytos in diversen Farben
Lunker City Shaker 
Fox Rage Tiddler Fast
Fox Rage Rip Shaker
Fox Rage Fork Tail
Rozemeijer Octo Tails (diverse Farben)

Farbenmäßig sind in den eher trüberen Seen in Schweden sicherlich die Farbe motoroil , firetiger und eher natürliche dunkle Farben (Ukelei-mäßig) gefragt oder irre ich mich da komplett?

Danke schonmal im Voraus


----------



## hajobu (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Smaland/Eksjö/Raklangen*

|wavey:Also Maden und Würmer bekommst Du in Schweden nun mal nicht an jeder Ecke. ich nehme mir die Würmer immer von daheim mit, in einem Eimer mit Kühlakku drauf überstehen sie die Reise gut und am Ferienhaus findet man meistens ein schattiges Treppchen, unter Verandatreppe oder so.

Würmer suchen in Schweden ist nicht einfach, da sie dort sehr viel Sandboden haben. Höchstens beim Bauern mal nachfragen, die haben alle irgendwo einen Misthaufen wo man mal suchen kann.
Maden weiss ich nicht, weiss garnicht, ob die sowas kennen.

|uhoh:


----------



## arnichris (26. November 2012)

*AW: Smaland/Eksjö/Raklangen*

... lieber spät als nie, ich denke ich bin euch noch nen Bericht vom Urlaub am Raklangen schuldig

Wie schon zu lesen ist, waren wir (meine Freundin und ich) vom 18.08.- 01.09.2012 am Raklangen, nahe Tranas 
Das Ferienhaus war ganz nett, sauber und ausreichend - die leider fehlende Wassertoilette werden wir beim nächsten Schwedenbesuch sicherlich in unser "must-have" mit aufnehmen 

Zum Fischen am See kann ich sagen dass es in beiden Wochen völlig unterschiedlich zum Angeln war. Muss sagen dass wir vornehmlich vom Boot aus geschleppt haben. In der ersten Woche gingen pro Tag ca. 2-6 Hechte (wobei natürlich nicht alle entnommen wurden, für die C+R-Fetischisten unter euch :m)
In der zweiten Woche war es relativ windig und auch die Fische ließen sich sehr bitten... so war der Tagesschnitt lediglich bei 1-3 Hechten pro Tag.
Auch die Durchschnittsgrößen der Hechte war mit bis 68 cm eher kleiner, kann aber auch an unserer noch mangelnden Schwedenerfahrung gelegen haben. Dazusagen muss ich auch noch , dass wir nicht täglich 8 Std. angeln waren um die wunderschöne Land bewundern zu können...

Hinzufügen möchte ich dass ich den Traum meiner Freundin erfüllen konnte -> Elche in freier Wildbahn zu treffen (fast wörtlich, hätten fast eine Elchkuh mit ihren beiden Kälbern) zamgefahren , echt faszinierende Tiere - wobei die Kälber auch schon eine SChulterhöhe von 2 Metern hatten #c

In diesem Sinne, es war auf alle Fälle nicht mein/unser letzter Schwedenurlaub, vllt. gehts 2013 wieder nach Südschweden - Ort noch unbekannt.

An dieser Stelle auch noch einen großen Dank an Muhkuh2000 für die tollen Tipps und Tricks, bist ne coole Breze |supergri

Hej da...


----------



## Schwxdxnfxschxr (26. November 2012)

*AW: Smaland/Eksjö/Raklangen*

@arnichris,
spät kam er, aber er kam
Na es ging doch mit Hecht und Elch. Selbst 1 bis 3 ist doch als Schwedenbeginner akzeptabel. Barsche und Zander waren offensichtlich nicht dabei.
Mit der Elchschau hast Du sicher Deine Freundin so weit, dass sie wieder einmal mit in den Norden fährt. Falls es dann an ein Gewässer geht, dass ich kenne - Anfrage. Dein kleiner Bericht ist ein Gutschein.
Schwefi
P.S. ich hatte es in einem anderen Trööt schon geschrieben. Bei mir war dieses Jahr auf Grund des Regens (Wasserstand) kein Fischen möglich/sinnvoll, aber Elche, Seeadler, Bieber, Kraniche und Kanadagänse gab es zum Gucken und Pilze und Beeren zum Essen.


----------



## daniel_ (30. November 2012)

*AW: Smaland/Eksjö/Raklangen*

Danke für deinen Bericht. Hört sich doch gut an. Wird ja leider immer weniger hier mit Berichten, dafür fragen die Personen jetzt über PN nach Infos, welche ich zumeist ignoriere, weil diese einseitige Art von Infoausgabe nicht okay ist...




arnichris schrieb:


> ... lieber spät als nie, ich denke ich bin euch noch nen Bericht vom Urlaub am Raklangen schuldig
> 
> Wie schon zu lesen ist, waren wir (meine Freundin und ich) vom 18.08.- 01.09.2012 am Raklangen, nahe Tranas
> Das Ferienhaus war ganz nett, sauber und ausreichend - die leider fehlende Wassertoilette werden wir beim nächsten Schwedenbesuch sicherlich in unser "must-have" mit aufnehmen
> ...


----------



## Wobblerfan (30. November 2012)

*AW: Smaland/Eksjö/Raklangen*

Hej daniel alter Schwede |supergri : Wird ja leider immer weniger hier mit Berichten . 
Hast schon Recht , aber die Urlaubszeit ist vorbei , vielleicht liegt´s da auch ein wenig drann #c . Im Mai geht´s wieder los |rolleyes . Gruß Wf  #h


----------



## daniel_ (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Smaland/Eksjö/Raklangen*



Wobblerfan schrieb:


> Hej daniel alter Schwede |supergri : Wird ja leider immer weniger hier mit Berichten .
> Hast schon Recht , aber die Urlaubszeit ist vorbei , vielleicht liegt´s da auch ein wenig drann #c . Im Mai geht´s wieder los |rolleyes . Gruß Wf  #h



Ja Wf und genau deswegen hab ich die ganze Zeit noch auf Berichte gehofft von den Leuten die jetzt im Herbst noch los waren...
Aber da kam ja bislang fast nix...


----------



## mrburnes99 (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Smaland/Eksjö/Raklangen*

Ich könnte auch noch Berichte liefern, allerdings mit Fakten aus dem vergangenen Sommer im Bereich Eksjö/Vetlanda. Ich fahre mit meinem Spross schon über 3 Jahre dort hin und Fischen ist unsere Urlaubsmittelpunkt


----------



## Shadrap (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Smaland/Eksjö/Raklangen*



mrburnes99 schrieb:


> Ich könnte auch noch Berichte liefern, allerdings mit Fakten aus dem vergangenen Sommer im Bereich Eksjö/Vetlanda ...


 
Berichte sind immer interessant, also nur zu! Ich überlege gerade, wohin es das nächste Mal gehen soll. Vielleicht ja mal wieder ins nördliche Småland. Infos sind jederzeit willkommen.


----------



## mrburnes99 (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Smaland/Eksjö/Raklangen*

Ich fasse mal die Urlaube ein wenig zusammen. Vorweg muss ich sagen, dass ich mir alle Techniken ausschließlich im Urlaub erarbeitet habe. Meinen Schein in D habe ich dieses Jahr im Herbst erworben und kann so die Ausrüstung endlich auch zu Haus einsetzen.

Unseren Urlaub verbringen wir immer am See Bellen, der sich in den Kleinen und Großen unterteilt. Hauptfischarten sind dort Hecht, Barsch und Plötze. Unsere Fischereimethoden sind Schleppen, Spinnen und Posenfischen(Plötze, Barsch). Schleie soll es auch geben, aber die haben wir noch nicht gezielt befischt. Der See selbst hat Tiefen bis um die 20m, sehr viele Schilfgürtel und Seerosenfelder. Unsere Hechte haben wir im Bellen immer beim Schleppen "eingesammelt". Der größte war knapp über 80 und ging auf einen  5er Rapala Countdown. Sehr fängig hat sich im 2.Jahr der Rapala Deeptail Dancer in Barschdekor gezeigt. Der hat auch unseren größten Barsch(37) verhaftet. Letztes Jahr ging der aber völlig leer aus, was auch zeigt, dass man sich mit den Ködern immer wieder umstellen muss. Dann hat beispielsweise der Sam als "Banane" oder Weißfisch beste Dienste geleistet. Ebenfalls sehr fängig sind die Salmo Hornet in unterschiedlichen Größen, sowie der Boxer und Perch. Den Mini-Hornet(2cm) habe ich auch mal zum Spaß geschleppt und hab nen 31er Barsch gefangen. Dem Weißfischdekor konnte nicht mal ne Plötze widerstehen 

Wir haben auch Gummi versucht, da ging meinem Kleinen ein Hänfling an den Haken, mehr nicht. Nächstes Jahr haben wir uns schon für 4 Wochen eingemietet und dann gibts hoffentlich auch mal größere Burschen.

Direkt in der Nähe befindet sich der See Solgen. Er ist bekannt für seine Zander und das wollten wir testen. Völlig ohne Erfahrung konnten wir trotzdem 2 auf Gummi fangen, von denen einer Pfannengröße hatte. Schleppen lief an den 2 Tagen gar nicht. Muss aber nix heißen 

Ein "Geheimtipp" ist der Fluss Emån. Reich an Hecht, Barsch und Schleien. Auch kleine Köderfische fängt man dort zuhauf. Wir fangen dort regelmäßig Hechte, die allerdings meist die 60 nicht erreichen und jede Menge gute Barsche. Letztes Jahr ging mir die erste Schleie meines Lebens an den Haken und die hatte satte 50! Beim Hände säubern glotzten mich noch 2 Stielaugen an, also hab ich mal schnell nen Flusskrebs geliftet zum Fototermin. War ein Kawenzmann! Der Emån hat viele interessante Stellen, die häufig sehr schwer zugänglich sind, da er nicht so ausgebaut ist wie deutsche Flüsse. Das macht ihn so urtümlich und traumhaft schön. Selbst wenn man nicht fischen will, kann man sich kaum von ihm los reißen. Ich hab Videos von unseren Angelstellen gemacht, dann versteht man es am besten


----------



## Wobblerfan (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Smaland/Eksjö/Raklangen*

Moin ! Schöner Bericht , schöne Bilder #6 . Vielen Dank ! 
Besonders die Schleie und den Krebs find ich sehr gut . 
Gruß  Wf  #h


----------



## Shadrap (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Smaland/Eksjö/Raklangen*

Super! Vielen Dank für die Infos und die Fotos, mrburnes. Eine sehr interessante Gegend mit vielen schönen Gewässern.


----------



## daniel_ (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Smaland/Eksjö/Raklangen*

Danke für den tollen Bericht mit klasse Bildern!
Den Eman hab ich auch schon mehrfach besucht...Zur richtigen Jahreszeit ein klasse Gewässer, auch zum Großhecht angeln!


----------



## mrburnes99 (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Smaland/Eksjö/Raklangen*

Bei uns richtet sich die richtige Zeit nach den Schulferien 

Vom Emån habe ich hier noch ein kurzes Video, das sollte unsere Eindrücke unterstreichen! Link hier

Da ich im Urlaub nicht ganztägig den Fisch belagere, habe ich für alle Natur-und Wanderfreunde 2 ganz heiße Tipps für diese Gegend. Ganz sicher haben die meisten Reisenden dieser Gegend schon von der Skurugata gehört. Wenn nicht, dann schaut euch dieses Video an. 

Als wirklichen Geheimtipp kann ich die "Schwesterschlucht" Skrole hie empfehlen. 2h Wanderung für geschätze 5km und keine Menschenseele getroffen. Dafür gibts Impressionen mit Hammerschlagwirkung. Nahezu unberührte Natur bei jedem Schritt. Man mag garnicht los lassen  Das Video dazu gibts hier. Leider von der GEMA-Krake im Griff, aber mit etwas Geschick und Suche kein Thema. Mein Chrome spielt es mit Plugin ohne Probleme.


----------



## loete1970 (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Smaland/Eksjö/Raklangen*

Super#6, da könnte ich auch schon wieder los....


----------



## arnichris (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Smaland/Eksjö/Raklangen*

2013 im September gehts wieder los Richtung Schweden, Ziel ist der Nömmen.

Sitz schon auf Kohlen und hoff das vor allem die Zander dann in Beißlaune sind


----------



## Muhkuh2000 (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Smaland/Eksjö/Raklangen*

Lieber arnichris,

schön das Du hier im Forum Gott und die Welt verrückt machst und mal wieder die 246554656 Frage nach den dortigen Angelbesonderheiten stellst!

Insbesondere ist das spannend, da Du mir als Guide scheinbar kein Vertrauen schenkst, obwohl ich schon zig mal vor Ort war.

Ach ja, vielleicht ist es auch gut zu wissen, dass wir GAR NICHT AN DEN RAKLANGEN FAHREN!!!!!#q

Wenn Du also weiter die Bordies mit Deinen Standartfragen quälen willst, frag lieber nach den zwei Seen Skedesjörn oder Nömmen. AN DIESE SEEN FÄHRST DU NÄMLICH!!!!

Was soll man von einem Finanzbeamten auch schon erwarten...!#d


----------



## mrburnes99 (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Smaland/Eksjö/Raklangen*

Oh, da würde ich dem Angelbruder jetzt nicht mehr den Rücken zu drehen im Boot :q

Ich fahre ab dem Wochenende nur ein paar KM weiter östlich.


----------



## arnichris (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Smaland/Eksjö/Raklangen*

Ach der keilt hier nur rum, in Wirklichkeit ist er ein ganz ein Lieber  
Zwar mehr Catch-and-Release-Fetischist aber trotzdem a ganz a Lieber #t Ich grill halt lieber meine gefangenen und verwertbaren Fische, da ich Fisch sehr gern ess.

Kleiner Nachtrag: Ich weiß sehr wohl an welchen Seen ich gefischt habe bzw. demnächste fischen werde |kopfkrat


----------

